# Capital One Aspire world travel card - better redemption terms



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

I just got a mailing that says you can now redeem your Capital One Aspire travel points on any amount of travel charge and still get the best redemption rate.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

This is great news! I just made a partial redemption ($770 on a $825 flight), which saved me a few months of collecting enough points to claim the ticket.

More changes coming for this card, including a new sign-up bonus (increasing to 40,000 miles if you spend $1k in first three months). This will apply to new sign-ups only:

http://www.rewardscardscanada.com/no-more-tiers-capital-one-aspire-gets-a-game-changing-facelift/


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I love the changes. I've already redeemed all the points I had. The nice thing is with the $120 annual fee and 10,000 reward points (equivalent to $100) the net annual fee works out to $20. Hopefully the terms of the new card are just as attractive


----------

